# Hey, IndyGreg... look familiar? ;)



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Overall I'm pretty pleased with what I've received. UPS beat it up a bit but no damage done to the bike. My comments would only echo what you and WheresWaldo have said. Can't wait to take it for a test ride. Next week I will probably start tearing it down and swapping parts to the titanium frame. BTW, according to my cheap digital hanging "fish scale" the bike weighs 16.6 pounds (7.53 kg, without pedals), which isn't TOO far off from the advertised 16.3 pounds.

My plan was to build a "rain bike" with the Draco frame but I got a little carried away and it looks like bike #2 will be a full Ultegra triple (wheelset to be determined). 

Bradley


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Good to know you can still avail of this offer.
What made you choose this over the Botecchia with Campy Record?


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

I can tell you why I chose this over the Bottecchia. I have 10 bikes here, between the three of us and every single one is Shimano equipped. It just didn't make sense to buy a Campagnolo equipped bike into the fold.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

midlife_xs's said:


> Good to know you can still avail of this offer.
> What made you choose this over the Botecchia with Campy Record?


I was very temped by the Campy deal but as I was deliberating over it the price suddenly went up by $200. At that point I decided I really didn't need it, that I would likely be better off with the Shimano (Dura Ace) gear in the long run as it is a bit less expensive and easier to find compatible replacement parts for. As the saying goes, there's safety in numbers. I could go either way, really. Certainly a lot of people think Campy is superior and without question it is very light weight. I do like to be different than the herd and, for instance, have always driven European/German cars (never Japanese or even American) so in that regard Campy would make perfect sense. But... with all that said, I'm pretty happy with my purchase right now and looking forward to hitting the road with my buddies and enjoying the bike.

Bradley


----------



## indygreg (Nov 5, 2006)

nice bike.


----------

